# Best diaper bag for two kids in cloth diapers?



## onediaperinmama (Jan 9, 2002)

I am obsessed. I have four adorable diaper bags/totes from www.cherrypiebags.com but they're not quite big enough for two kids in cloth diapers if we're leaving home for longer than an hour or two.

I want something that doesn't scream "diaper bag" (something in a plain brown or black) yet will fit a few large VB AIOs, several small VB AIOs plus a change of clothes, a wet bag, sippy cups, keys, toys, books... ha ha ha, you know the drill. Oh and I absolutely MUST have a little hook thingy for keys. I hate fishing for my keys in the parking lot.

I'll tell you what I've already ruled out (though opinions on these are welcome)

The Fleurville Mothership Bag - I thought this was the answer, it seemed to large and roomy, and what could be better than a surface that would simply wipe clean? However, in careful eBay research (wink), I noticed that most bags people were selling as "gently used" had cracks in the vinyl. I do not want that vinyl cracking down the road but that is what seems to happen. I'm also not so huge on the shiny look of it either.

Skip Hop Duo Diaper Bag - I haven't seen one of these up close and personal and I thought this too would be a great solution, so many pockets! But the messenger style flap closes with velcro - are you kidding me? So noisy to open in church or the library. Boo hoo.

The smaller Skip Hop bag is too small.

Petunia Pickle bags - so pretty, but I don't like the built in diaper changing pad, and the inside is all deep, I think I'd be fishing around for stuff all the time.

OiOi bag - this came close too, but it is so stiff and feels like I'm carrying a huge suitcase on my shoulder. Also, the way the bag tapers up to the top reduces the space inside the bag - Looking at it in the store, I wasn't loving it but would like to hear opinions from anyone who has them.

Backpacks of any kind. I am just not a backpack person, I need something more tailored.

Lands' End Do it All Diaper Bag - actually, am open to suggestion here. I had their older version from 4 years ago, I see they have changed it, made the main compartment open up larger. It looks techy-diaper baggy to me, but it's being considered. Anyone with the new one, do the straps still squeak when you are carrying it?

Anything that is just a big open tote. I need compartments and sections. I think the Sally Spicer bags are just big open totes, yes? So something more structured.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ibusymomto5 (Jan 29, 2003)

I recently went on a hunt for a larger bag too. My cute custom tote wasn't cutting it anymore.







I ended up getting a Skip Hop Dash, which holds more than the Duo... or so I was told.. I haven't seen a Duo IRL. The Dash does have the messenger type flap and closes with velcro, which I thought I would NOT like. But... after tons of research and question asking and coming up with no better ideas, I finally caved and decided to try one since it seemed to be the perfect size and had other features I was looking for. Well, I ended up absolutely LOVING it!!







The velcro flap has not bothered me at all and is really not that noisy. The velcro strip that's on the front of the bag runs horizontally, but the strip that's on the flap runs vertically. So, it's not like you're ripping the whole length of the strip off each time to get into the bag. Does that make sense? I got the Denim Dash, and it's super cute with the red interior. It's an excellent quality, hip looking, practical bag. I'm kind of surprised how happy I've been with a messenger style bag, with velcro at that! I'm also surprised at how much this bag holds but yet is not big and cumbersome like, say, the LE DIA.

Here's what I typically pack in the Dash:

4-6 large Rumpsters AIOs
12 mo outfit & socks
3 or 4 smallish toys/books
13 x 13 wetbag
wipes
thin blanket
lotion bar
lip balm, pen, pad of paper, gum, cell phone, keys
bottled water & protein bar for me









With all that in there, there's still plenty of room on top to throw in an extra outfit or snacks, baby food, etc. I don't even have things in all the pockets and compartments, so there's lots of nooks and crannies I could take advantage of still if needed. There's a key fob inside an easy to reach zippered pocket.

Have you checked out the diaper bag board over at Baby Bargains? That's the place to go for good bag info. Those women over there know their bags!









http://www.windsorpeak.com/dc/dcboar...opics&forum=63

Good Luck


----------



## onediaperinmama (Jan 9, 2002)

Oh that's what I meant - the dash, I knew the duo was too small. I'm so glad to hear you like it, that's one I have really been curious about and it's very good to know that the velcro isn't that bad. I wonder if I could remove it and add a magnet or a snap or something.

I had not heard of that board, I'll go take a gander. Thanks!

Anyone else?


----------



## wannabeamamma (Jun 1, 2002)

I have ordered 7 CUSTOM bags now from Karin (kvan here at MDC) from Kari Me Mama
www.karimemama.com

Her workmanship is IMPECCABLE and her prices are beyond fair. Every bag she has made for me has been custom done to my specifications...there were even a few times I wanted a fabric that she didn't have and she found it for me.
Her communication is awesome...every time I had a question she answered quickly and she is the sweetest person to work with! I recommend her to everyone I know!

She makes custom diaper bags, mei teis, knitting bags, purses...anything your heart desires. I had her make all my sisters bags for Christmas and they LOVED them!

I HIGHLY recommend her! Please PM me if you have any questions at all....but I would go check out her website if you have time...she does AMAZING work!


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

http://tydytykes.com/store/WsDefault.asp?Cat=DiaperBags

really love mine!


----------



## Nickarolaberry (Dec 24, 2001)

If you don't mind a little splurge (I think they're $85) and you like the quilted look, the Vera Bradley diaper tote bags are awesome. Very roomy, the handles are nice and long and sit at a good place on the shoulder, there are pockets inside and out, and there is a changing pad that just goes back into the bag or in the outside pocket.

LOVE mine, I got it when my first was born 5 years ago and it still is my fave.


----------

